# école de commerce



## Guidugeni

Bonjour, 

Je cherche à traduire en espagnol

Je suis étudiant en école de commerce et j'aimerais effectuer un stage de 4 mois dans votre entreprise

Merci d'avance


----------



## alisea59

Buenos Dias, soy un estudiante en una escuela de comercio y me gustaria efectuar un practica en su empresa.


----------



## Guidugeni

T'es bijou!

Merci beaucoup !!


----------



## jprr

alisea59 said:


> Buenos Dias, soy un estudiante en una escuela de comercio y me gustaria efectuar un practica en su empresa.


con permiso : una práctica


----------



## Guidugeni

merci jprr


----------



## Rizzos

Hola

Yo cambiaría "escuela de comercio" por estudiante de "Ciencias Empresariales".

También cambiaría "efectuar una práctica" por "realizar prácticas" o "realizar un periodo de prácticas".

Un Saludo


----------



## Le Minot

RIZZOS: De lo que sé, las "escuelas de comercio" no son lo mismo que "ciencias empresariales"...  Y la diferencia me parece muy clara entre los 2... pero quiza esto esta debido a la educacion francesa...
un saludo


----------



## jprr

Le Minot said:


> RIZZOS: De lo que sé, las "escuelas de comercio" no son lo mismo que "ciencias empresariales"...  Y la diferencia me parece muy clara entre los 2... pero quiza esto esta debido a la educacion francesa...
> un saludo


Ne JAMAIS oublier ... surtout pour demander à faire un stage.
Les "écoles" de commerce ou d'ingénieurs sont une réalité franco-française ...
La plupart du temps, sauf à avoir bien de la chance, incompréhensible hors de l'hexagone, y compris par des universitaires profs dans des structures équivalentes.
L'idée de RIZZOS de "reformuler", me paraît excellente.


----------



## Rizzos

Le Minot said:


> RIZZOS: De lo que sé, las "escuelas de comercio" no son lo mismo que "ciencias empresariales"... Y la diferencia me parece muy clara entre los 2... pero quiza esto esta debido a la educacion francesa...
> un saludo


 
Hola 

En realidad, mi problema es que no conozco escuelas de comercio en España, tal vez esté un poco desfasado.

En cambio sí que existen (o existían cuando yo estudiaba) escuela de magisterio, escuela de enfermería o escuela técnica de arquitectura, lo que me parece un título equivalente al de empresariales.

La école de commerce francesa equivale (si no me equivoco) a BAC+ 3 es decir la selectividad + tres años de universidad (por lo que a mi me parece que equivale a una diplomatura).

Éste ha sido mi razonamiento para decir que école de commerce equivale a la diplomatura de Ciencias Empresariales.

En cualquier caso, repito que con todos los cambios que ha habido y está habiendo en la enseñanza en los últimos años, ando un poco perdido.

Un saludo


----------



## Le Minot

JPRR:
Je veux bien reformuler, mais je ne vois pas en quoi l'expression  "escuela de comercio" n'et pas compréhensible par l'interlocuteur... et lui appraraîtriat comme "floue"...
mais peut-être parce que je suis dans ce milieu là des études encore (je suis en école d'ingénieur)?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tu peux dire simplement: _Estudio empresariales y me gustaría efectuar un período de prácticas de 4 meses en su sociedad._


----------



## Rizzos

Hola

Ce n’est pas le même case, parce qu’en Espagnole nous faisons la liaison entre ingénieur et Université.

Si nous disons « escuela de comercio », je penserais a quelqu’un qu’il n’y a pas réussit son Bac et il est passé dans la formation professionnelle.

La formation professionnelle est équivalente au lycée, alors, je ne pense pas qu’il doit traduire comme « escuela de comercio » car en espagnol il va donner moins d’importance a ses études.

Pardon pour mon niveau de français a l’écrit, veuillez corriger les fautes, merci.
Un Saludo


----------



## jprr

Rizzos said:


> Hola
> 
> Ce n’est pas le même case, parce qu’en Espagnole nous *faisons la liaison entre ingénieur et Université.*
> 
> *Si nous disons « escuela de comercio », je penserais a quelqu’un qu’il n’y a pas réussit son Bac et il est passé dans la formation professionnelle.
> *
> La formation professionnelle est équivalente au lycée, alors, je ne pense pas qu’il doit traduire comme *« escuela de comercio » car en espagnol il va donner moins d’importance a ses études*.
> 
> Pardon pour mon niveau de français a l’écrit, veuillez corriger les fautes, merci.
> Un Saludo


Dans ce genre démarche, pour expliquer d'où on vient et ce que l'on veut mieux vaut se décentrer un peu, et s'adresser à l'interlocuteur dans des termes qu'il puisse _interpréter correctement_.
*La réponse de Rizzos est* *parfaite*, et sa proposition est de bon sens.  Elle vaut pour la plupart des pays et pas seulement l'Espagne. 
*Je souscrit à cent pour cent*.
Humble avis d'un conseiller d'orientation retraité qui a travaillé avec pas mal de collègues européens pendant des années, et tenté de leur faire comprendre cette histoire de "grandes" écoles .


----------



## mjmo

escuela de negocios mejor que escuela de comercio...


----------



## chics

No, sería empresariales.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Dans une conversation informelle on dit en effet : _empresariales_.
Pour lui donner un peu plus de sérieux (comme dans votre cas) il est en effet nécessaire de parler de _Ciencias empresariales_ o comme dans le cas de la prestigieuse Université de DEUSTO: _Ciencias económicas y empresariales_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Choumex

Au Mexique, ca donnerait ca:

Je suis étudiant en école de commerce et j'aimerais effectuer un stage de 4 mois dans votre entreprise

*Estoy cursando la carrera de Administración de Empresas, y quisiera (ou "estoy interesado e**n") realizar mis prácticas profesionales, cuya duración es de 4 meses, en su empresa.*

Tu peux changer Administración de Empresas para Negocios Internationales,Comercio Internacional, Administración de Negocios, etc, selon la spécificité de tes études. Si c'est une Ecole de Commerce communes bac +5 (type ESC), j'utiliserais Administración de Empresas.
Tu peux aussi changer le terme "carrera" par "licenciatura" qui est l'équivalent du bac+5 francais au Mexique.
Pour "prácticas profesionales", tu peux zapper le "profesionales" et seulement decir "prácticas".


----------



## Rosanaelisa

D'accord avec le dernier post.
En español latinoamericano no diríamos "empresariales" porque ça veut rien dire. Tal vez en España. No sé. Estudio la carrera de (comercio, finanzas...) me suena bien.
Solo para aclarar otro punto importante, l'écoles es efectivamente una realidad francesa. No dura tres años, normalmente dura 5 años, un diploma de école es un bac+5.


----------



## xenor

Pour vous aider dans votre discussion, reverso a donné une traduction : Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Empresariales (http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-espagnol/%C3%A9cole%20de%20commerce) ce qui rejoint un peu ce que vous avez la majeur partie du temps dit


----------

